# Howto Installation d'OpenOffice.org et X11



## ericb2 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Comme la demande était importante, j'ai rédigé un howto concernant 
l'installation d'*OpenOffice.org 2.0 pour Mac OS X.*
Une partie sur l'installation  de *X11* sur  mac OS X a été ajoutée

Ce document est loin d'être parfait, et sera amélioré régulièrement grâce à vos remarques et suggestions.

=> document au format pdf ici : *Howto OpenOffice  2.0.x ( format pdf)*

=> document au format .sxw ici : *Howto OpenOffice.org 2.0.x (format .sxw)*

Dans l'attente de vos remarques (erreurs, typos, etc) et suggestions, merci d'utiliser OpenOffice.org, et d'envoyer tout cela à ericb at openoffice point org, en mettant HOWTO dans le sujet.

D'avance merci !

Eric Bachard


----------



## bout- (13 Janvier 2006)

après avoir fouiné un peu partout
je pense avoir suffisament RTFM en english dans le texte pour pouvoir espérer ne pas me faire insulter ou moquer ...................
J'en arrive donc à mon principal souci :
j'ai tout bien fait comme il faut sur open office last version ,avec X11 et tout et tout , mais me voila confronté à un problème de taille ,nous sommes 2 users sur le mini (je viens tout juste de switcher depuis nux et xp vers la pomme) et impossible de faire tourner X11 et surtout open office pour ma moitié sous sa cession (c'est moi ki admin bien sur).
j'imagine que si j'essaye d'installer à nouveau ces 2 applis sur sa cession ca tournerait mais ce n'est pas le but .................. 
un petit conseil serait le bienvenu  
meme accompagné de quelques moqueries ............faut bien commencer hein !!
en tout cas je ne fais que conseiller et feliciter ce site qui dans bien des cas m'a déja bien aidé 
@ + et bonne route


----------



## bout- (13 Janvier 2006)

bon je me lis et puis je me relis
je me dis que si vous comprenez mon problème c'est que vous me comprenez mieux que je ne suis capable de le faire
donc je reformule :
j'ai installé x11 et open ofice version 2.0
sur ma cession ca tourne
sur la sienne :nada ,rien , wallou , que d'ch,.....
donc j'aimerais pouvoir : avoir un raccourcis pour ces 2 applis dans son dock et surtout qu'elle puiss l'utiliser ,avoir un lien ou queq'chose pour me raler dessus et me dire qu'elle prefere windôbe ..............là je crois que c'est plus claire:mouais:  ..........non  ?
bon allez un p'tit effort   please ......
@ tcho


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Janvier 2006)

essaye de copier ton .xinitrc (à la racine de ta session) sur la sienne. Si tu n'en as pas, copie celui qui est dans /etc/x11/xinit

c'est le fichier d'initialisation de X11, là où est défini le gestionnaire de fenêtre (quartz-wm est celui d'Apple qui permet la meilleure intégration à Aqua).


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la version 2.0 et son .app ou il n'y a rien à faire ? :hein:


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme la demande était importante, j'ai rédigé un howto concernant
> l'installation d'*OpenOffice.org 2.0 pour Mac OS X.*
> ...



J'étais bloqué, le document que tu as créé m'a été utile.

Page 2 vers le bas de la page quand tu dis :

"X11User.pkg se trouve (bien chercher) dans System->Installation->Packages"

je pense que tu pourrais dire ceci :

"X11User.pkg se trouve dans /Volumes/Mac OS X Install DVD/System/Installation/Packages, dossier qui peut être ouvert en cliquant "Aller > Aller au dossier..." dans le Finder"

Bref une adaptation spéciale NeuNeu


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2006)

Autre chose 

Page 6, quand tu écris :

"CTRL-O pour valider le changement, suivi de CTRL-X pour sortir de l'e&#769;diteur nano"

Il faut comprendre :

"CTRL-O puis Entrée pour enregistrer le changement, suivi de CTRL-X pour sortir de l'e&#769;diteur nano"

Spécial Neuneu qui se pose pleins de questions à chaque fois qu'il est dans le terminal, et qui a peur de tout casse :rose: :rose:


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la version 2.0 et son .app ou il n'y a rien à faire ? :hein:



parce que je crois comprendre que la Dame a un problème avec X11, pas avec OpenOffice.


----------



## bout- (17 Janvier 2006)

yop 
merci de votre diligence très cher ,désolé de ne pas répondre plus tot mais sans ordi quelques jours .
je m'en va de ce pas essayer cette manip
après je verrais pour oo car j'ai le problème sur les 2 applis
mais chaque chose en son temps
quoiqu'il en soit merci encore
@+


----------



## bout- (18 Janvier 2006)

après moult recherches ,je ne suis pas parvenu a trouver le fameux fichier xinit ,pas plus que de x11 .
sachant que x11 se lance dans un terminal en début de cession (je l'ai paramétré pour),je sais disposer de tout ce petit monde.
je vais donc essayer de nouveau dès que j'aurais le temps.
au besoin je referais appel a vos lumières 
en tout cas merci à tous et à bientot
tchoo


----------



## bout- (22 Janvier 2006)

après bien des pérégrinations je suis finalement parvenu (je ne sais pas comment) à placer le xinit dans le dossiers du second user,
par contre toujours pas d'open office pour deux.
il n'y a que moi qui puisse l'ouvrir depuis ma cession, la je ne comprends rien.
si vous avez une solution autre que de'installer une seconde fois oo ,je prends mais finalement je crois que je trouve mac osx bien moins maléable que linux.


----------



## ppierre (22 Janvier 2006)

Hello,

Tu pourrais compléter la description du problème:
-Que se passe-t-il quand tu double-cliques sur l'icône du programme openoffice dans la 2e session (celle qui ne marche pas)?
-Que se passe-t-il quand tu double-cliques sur l'icône X11 dans la 2e session?

Comme ça on saura déjà si X11 se lance. Si X11 se lance, dans un terminal, dans ta session:
bout@monmac$ sudo cp .xinit ../copinedebout/

Comme ça on est sûr que le fichier est copié car tu n'as pas l'air très sûr de toi.

Si ça ne va toujours pas, peux-tu mettre en attachement les fichiers ~/.xinit et ~/.tcshrc pour ton compte et l'autre?

Bonne soirée.

Pierre


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Janvier 2006)

c'est les bonnes questions car sur un problème de config, réinstaller OOo ne servira très probablement à rien.
J'ai testé OOo2 sur la session de ma compagne (non admin) pas de problème, donc c'est bien ta config.


----------



## bout- (25 Janvier 2006)

alors là vous ne pouvez pas être plus proche de la vérité
je suis total newbie sur mac .............un vrai poireau
alors en effet j'ai bien x11 qui se lance sur les 2  cessions au démarrage vu que j'ai réussi (la chance ? , le hasard ?) à le parametrer pour ca.
je n'ai pas d'icone de lancement pour oo chez elle rien excepté l'image (dmg) de oo que j'ai laissé dans le partagé.
pour x11 ,comme dis plus haut il fonctionne et se lance automatik en ouverture de cession
mais en ce qui concerne oo j'ai réussi à le faire tourner sur sa cession en réinstalant oo chez elle en plus de chez moi......j'ai lu sur le site de open office qu'il fallait récuperer le version serveur pour le faire tourner sur plusieurs postes ou sinon l'onstaller en version mono users sur chaque poste.
comme j'ai suffisament de place ,et pasassez de temps à perdre pour ca je ne me suis pas fait tourner en bourrique plus longtemps.
jamais eu de tel probleme sur linux ,je parle pas de windows.
en tout cas tout ce que je sais c'est que pour défendre la pomme face au pingu avec ma copine c'est pas gagné.
naviguer dans une arborescence osx ,c'est pas compliqué j'y comprends rien ou alors il y a des fichiers caché partout.
merci quand même de votre aide,je me repencherais sur ce problème quand je n'aurais que ca a faire avec une jambe dans le platre  
tcho tcho les  hommes


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Janvier 2006)

bout- a dit:
			
		

> .j'ai lu sur le site de open office qu'il fallait récuperer le version serveur pour le faire tourner sur plusieurs postes ou sinon l'onstaller en version mono users sur chaque poste.



version serveur pour plusieurs ordinateurs !

si plusieurs sessions sur un même Mac, tu as simplement besoin d'une version mono

tu prends le contenu de l'image disque de OOo, tu la déplaces (copies) dans le répertoire Applications et normalement ça marche.
je n'ai jamais essayé de mettre une applications dans le dossier partage, je ne sais pas il y a peut être des problèmes ded roits; essaye de mettre l'applicatif dans applications.


----------



## bout- (27 Janvier 2006)

je me suis certainement mal exprimé ,l'instal je l'ai faite dans le repertoire appli bien sur ,c'était juste le .dmg que j'avais placé dans le partagé pour pouvoir le récupérer depuis sa cession.
une chose à laquelle je n'ai pas pensé ...........toute bete ,je n'ai installé x11 chez elle qu'après avoir installé oo chez moi.
peut etre faut-il que je réinstalle le tout maintenant que x11 est sur les 2 cessions.
Quoi qu'il en soit ,ce que je préfère chez osx reste le petit bonheur des widgets (avec son manager ,hein ,parce que sinon bonjour le b.....l).
je reprendrais ca plus clairement quand j'aurais le temps (pourquoi seulement 24 heures dans une journée),et eje posterais mon résultat dans la foulée si j'arrive à quelque chos de clair.
en total newbie que je suis.
sinon ,comme je déteste ne pas savoir comment ca marche ,j'appelerais au secours :mouais: :rateau:  
@ +


----------



## seblefou (27 Janvier 2006)

Hello bout-

Il doit y avoir un bin's dans ta config : tu n'as besoin d'installer les logiciels qu'une fois, pas pour chaque utilisateur...

- X11 doit être installé dans \Applications\Utilitaires normalement, enfin je crois, moi j'lai déplacé

- Openoffice doit être installé dans \Applications

Si ton amie n'arrive pas à lancer Oo, ça peut (pas sur...) être un problème de droit : elle est utilisateur, tu es admin, il y a dû avoir une histoire la-dedans... 

Dans la session de ton amie : va dans \Applications sélectionne l'icone d'OpenOffice et tape pomme + i tu obtiens alors une fenêtre d'information. Quelles sont les informations sous l'onglet "Possesseur et Autorisations"


----------



## bout- (29 Janvier 2006)

alors là je sens que je vais commencer à entrer dans les arcanes de osx
merci du conseil seblefou ,dès demain je me lance.....
en tout cas je crois que la prmière chose qu'il faut que j'apprenne sera de naviguer convenablement dans les repertoires car l'architecture de osx si elle semble de rapprocher de nux me semble tout de même assez différente .
quoiqu'il en soit je répondraiis rapidement et comme dis plus haut je détaillerais la procédure ici dès que je serais parvenu à un résultat probant. 
merci encore.....


----------



## memono (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer OpenOffice sur le Mac de ma copine (faut dire que je ne connais pas grand-chose à Mac....Je suis clairement Windowsien.....Mais pas obtu quand même  )

Comme elle est sous OSX, j'ai dû comprendre durant bien longtemps pourquoi OOo ne fonctionnait pas sur son ordi. Ce qui la décevait parceque ce programme lui plaît outrageusement alors même qu'elle avait quand même Office ProMac!!! ....Hemh!

Du jour ou je lui ai montré OOo (sur mon PC, où j'ai également Office Pro 2003 et Ooo en plus, bien pratique ) elle ne jure plus que par ça!

Or donc, maintenant je l'ai installé, seulement voilà: Lorsque j'ouvre OOo il ne s'ouvre que sur Writer!

Il faut dire que je n'ai pas pu démonter l'image (je ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire, c'est tellement compliqué de tous côtés Mac....) parce qu'en faisant un clic droit (ou Ctrl+clic), le menu contextuel n'affiche pas cette fonction.

Etant au moins aussi naze sur Mac que je connais bien XP.....

Que dois-je faire, concrétement, pour trouver les autres programmes de OOo??

Le pire étant que je les trouve dans l'aide, donc on doit bien pouvoir les ouvrir non?

Ne serait-ce pas une configuration système qui empêche le clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock permettant l'affichage de tout le reste?

Les "actions de dossier", c'est quoi  

Merci à vous tous de votre grande et magnificiente bienveillance envers un Windowsien perdu dans les méandres complexes du système Mac (qui est pourtant bien plaisant, il faut bien le dire) et qui voudrait bien pouvoir prétendre à une petite récompense physique de la part de son amie qui saurait le récompenser au-delà de toute mesure raisonnablement supportable par un être humain normal.....LOL

....Sans compter que j'aimerais bien être capable de faire quelques pas vers Mac....


----------



## memono (31 Janvier 2006)

J'ai bien sûr installé X11 et téléchargé (ainsi que lu tout de même un minimum ) le super dossier en pdf qu'un bon génie à daigné monter.

Merci bon génie.....


----------



## memono (31 Janvier 2006)

En fait, j'ai beau taper quoi que ce soit dans le Xterm, je n'ai rien dans le menu applications....

Visiblement, c'est X11 qui ne fonctionne pas! mais, dans ce cas, comment ça se fait que j'ai Writer??


----------



## seblefou (1 Février 2006)

hello et bienvenue sur MacGe  

Pour répondre à certaines de tes questions :
- quand tu télécharges un disque virtuel (un machin en .dmg), normalement ton navigateur le "monte" tout seul (sinon il suffit de double-cliquer sur l'icone). Une fois monté, un disque virtuel est créé : tu ne peux rien y écrire mais tu peux en copier le contenu (ou faire un glisser-déposer). Pour le "démonter", tu  prend l'icone du disque qui apparait sur le bureau et tu le glisses vers la corbeille (qui se transforme en bouton d'éjection). Autre solution de démontage : dans la fenêtre du Finder (l'équivalent de l'explorateur windows), tu peux voir apparaître un bouton d'éjection à coté du disque.
- pour OpenOffice, normalement il s'ouvre sous Writer (enfin c'est comme ça qu'il se lance chez moi). Si tu veux utiliser le tableur, tu dois, dans la fenêtre de Writer, utiliser le menu Fichier > Nouveau > Classeur et voili  Pas besoin de repasser par X11

j'espère avoir répondu à tes interrogations, sinon :rateau: reviens nous voir, on ne t'en veux pas d'utiliser windows :love: ...


----------



## memono (1 Février 2006)

Yesss!

Merci BEAUCOUP!!

J'ai foutu loin ce truc et, effectivement, ça fonctionnait....Puis je l'ai refermé et ça ne marche plus, j'essaie de redémarrer...

C'est compliqué ces Mac, c'est terrible!!! 


....Voilà, c'est fait, ça refonctionne.....SUPER! Heureux qu'il est le gars!!! HEU-REUX!


Et la copine.....


Dire que je la vois après-demain, ça va être ma fête....Je t'en laisserai un morceau, LOL!


----------



## Maxenceul (2 Février 2006)

Lorsque que je veux effectuer une sauvegarde, j'ai deux fois de suite le message d'erreur qui suit avant que cela ne fonctionne correctement jusqu'au prochain lancement de OOo

Erreur lors du chargement du BASIC document
file;///Applications/OpenOffice.org.1.1.3/Share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/:
Erreur générale
Erreur générale d'entrée/sortie
OK

Comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci


----------



## ericb2 (6 Février 2006)

ericb->maxenceul

Je sais qu'une entrée de bug a été créée sur le sujet, et cela devrait bientôt s'arranger. En attendant, est-ce que tu peux renommer ton répertoire .openOffice.org2 en .openoffice.org2_old et dire si ton problème s'arrange ?
Dans un terminal, cela donne :

* cd*  (appui sur entrée)
* mv .openoffice.org2 .openoffice.org2_old  *(appui sur entrée)

 Ensuite, quand tu vas redémarrer OpenOffice.org 2, il faudra accepter de récupérer les réglages de l'ancienne version 1.1.3, qui doit visiblement être installée sur ton disque.

Ensuite, pour restaurer, toujours dans un terminal :

* cd* (appui sur entrée)
* rm -rf .openoffice.org2 *(appui sur entrée)
* mv .openoffice.org2_old .openoffice.org2* (appui sur entrée)

...et tu retrouveras tes anciens réglages.

Note : si tu veux désinstaller une ancienne version comme la 1.1.3, je peux t'aider aussi.
Pour info : avec la 2.0.2, les données utilisateurs vont chager de place, et seront placées dans 
*~/Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org 2*, c'est à dire un répertoire visible sans tour de magie pour l'utilisateur lambda.


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## bout- (14 Février 2006)

compte les bouses .......paraît-il
bon d'accord j'aurais mis un peu de temps à revenir poster.
Ce que je m'etais promis de faire.....et que en plus j'avais annoncé plus haut.
enfin bon,je me pardonne,je n'ai aucune bonne excuse ,juste la flemme. 

j'ai donc comme prévu tout mis à la corbeille (c'est quand meme plus simple sur mac que sur pc et sur nux.......merci aqua)
et donc en tout premier lieu j'ai d'abord installé x11 (depuis mon cd d'install ,comme noté plus haut) ,puis j'ai installé tout comme on m'a dit dans le dossier appli (tout comme on m'a dit) ,puis configuré x11 pour qu'il démarre avec la cession (c'est marqué dessus) et puis c'est tout .
alors en effet quand on lance oo il faut lui dire ce qu'on veut faire ,et c'est à peu près la seule chose qui diffère.
Alors bon méa-culpa ,c'est pas le mac qui est compliqué (quoique un peu quand même (il est mauvais perdant ,mais de bonne grace:rateau: )),c'est moi qu'aime pas ce qui est trop simple  .
Alors par contre ,j'avais bien read the manual,mais ce n'est pas là qu'on trouve la solution,mais bien ici sur le forum macgé.
alors merci à tous
maintenat je vais essayer le montage vidéo ,avec le fameux mac et video forum,la communauté ca à du bon,la légalité (j'entends par là le respect des licences) c'est déjà moins simple.
Mais bon si on fouine je crois qu'on peut quand même réussir à trouver des outils et des conseils sur les forums ,ou les bons sites (osx facile par exemple).
très cher switcher ,très cher puriste de l'os à la pomme ,je vous salut bien bas ,et vous tiendrais au courant de mes déconvenues et autres crises de mauvaise foie .


----------



## seblefou (14 Février 2006)

hello bout-

tu n'es pas obligé de forcer X11 à se lancer au démarrage, il faut juste le lancer avant OpenOffice. Il doit même y avoir moyen de faire un petit script (type Applescript) pour que les deux se lancent dans l'ordre, mais ceci dépasse de très loin mes compétences... feignant je suis : je n'ai pas encore mis mon nez dans ces scripts...

*Edit : Grosse connerie du Seb :rateau:*

X11 se lance tout seul quand tu appelles OpenOffice... donc tu n'as même pas besoin de le lancer au préalable... si j'avais pris le temps de double-cliquer sur l'icône avant de poster le message, je m'en serai rendu compte... quel âne je suis ...

Et pour quitter les programmes, il suffit de quitter X11 et il arrête automatiquement OpenOffice...

Seb


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2006)

Il vaut quand même mieux arrêter gentiment OpenOffice à la main avant d'arrêter X11. Je ne fais pas trop confiance à X11 pour avertir les applications qu'elles doivent se fermer proprement.


----------



## ericb2 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire une mise à jour du howto, dans lequel j'ai ajouté quelques rubriques :

- personnalisation de l'interface utilisateur (future 2.0.3)
- comment faire une présentation en mode plein écran
- les suggestions de Manuel Naudin Pierre Wenger et Pim

On peut le trouver* Howto install X11 et OpenOffice.org 2.0.x*

D'avance merci pour vos remarques et commentaires  


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## andre-rene (11 Mars 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire une mise à jour du howto, dans lequel j'ai ajouté quelques rubriques :
> 
> ...


Merci infiniment pour pour le brillant HowTo qui m'a permis un pas décisif vers OOo.
Utilisateur inconditionnel d'A.works depuis ....20 ans avec un tas de fichiers TdT, Tableurs et surtout BdD, je n'ai pas encore réussi a faire migrer le moindre TdT vers OOo.Qu'en sera-t-il d'un document BdD? A.works n'étant plus reconduit, il me faudra bien exporter cette biblio vers 00o.
Quelqu'un at-il déjà défriché en ce sens?


----------



## saxo (13 Mars 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire une mise à jour du howto, dans lequel j'ai ajouté quelques rubriques :
> 
> ...



Merci Eric,

Cette future version 2.0.3, c'est la m156 ?

Et encore bravo pour tout le boulot que tu fais.


----------



## ericb2 (24 Mars 2006)

ericb->saxo

Non, la 2.0.3 sera au moins la m162 (le Tag devrait être ok aujourd'hui)

Pour plus d'infos surl a version, il y a, dans le répertoire d'installation, un fichier qui s'appelle sofficerc

Un truc Fun (il faut les droits administrateurs) : 

1) préliminaire :
FAIRE UNE SAUVEGARDE DE CE FICHIER AVANT DE FAIRE UNE BETISE 

2) Remplacer la ligne :
ProgressBarColor=0,0,128 

par :
ProgressBarColor=35,255,35

Et redémarrer OpenOffice.org 


Sinon: aller dans Outils -> Ooptions -> couleurs, et choisir le triplet qui vous plait. 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (24 Mars 2006)

ProgressBarColor=230,255,0 

n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## ericb2 (24 Mars 2006)

ericb->saxo

Désolé, le bon fichier s'appelle versionrc, et non sofficerc  :-/


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## saxo (25 Mars 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->saxo
> 
> Désolé, le bon fichier s'appelle versionrc, et non sofficerc  :-/
> 
> ...



Merci, j'y jetterai un oeil lundi au boulot. A la prochaine.


----------



## ericb2 (25 Mars 2006)

ericb->saxo

Pour répondre à ta question, il semble que depuis peu, en faisant :
Aide -> À propos d'OpenOffice.org  la version apparaisse. Voir ce screenshot

Attention : ce n'est pas une 2.0.2,  et je pense que la numérotation commence à partir du milestone correspondant à la 2.0.2.
-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## saxo (27 Mars 2006)

saxo->ericb2

Pour info les versions que nous testons sont les suivantes :

680m1 (Build:8973)

ou

680m141 (Build:8976)

ainsi que la version m137 pour MacIntel.

Je suppose que toutes ces version correspondent à la 2.0.1, car la fenêtre A propos de OpenOffice.org n'affiche que 2.0 comme numéro de version.

Quand au fichier versionrc, il n'indique que le numéro de build.

Nous rencontrons également un souci concernant le verrouillage majuscule : une fois sur deux lorsqu'on repasse en minuscule, les majusules restent actives.

A plus


----------



## legascon (27 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi je suis obligé de lancer X11 puis OOo alors que des collègues et d'autres membres de ce forum semblent dire que chez eux, OOo lance automatiquement X11 ?

J'ai cherché une explication dans le How to de ericb2 et sur le site fr.OOo, mais je n'ai rien vu sur ce problème...

Ma config (mac mini G4 1,25 Ghz, 512 Mo, Mac OS 10.4.5).


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Mars 2006)

as tu bien laissé X11 dans le dossier Utilitaires sans le déplacer quelque part ?


----------



## legascon (27 Mars 2006)

J'avais pensé à cela, mais non, il n'a pas bougé depuis l'installation.

Je précise que j'ai aussi réparé les autorisations et "réinitialisé" OOo2 via le terminal de X11, sans succès.

Il y a un post relatant le même problème dans le forum partenaires (là)

Est-ce lié au fait que j'utilise Ooo 2.0.1 et non 2.0 ???


----------



## ericb2 (27 Mars 2006)

ericb->legascon

À tout hasard, si tu as installé plusieurs versions d'OpenOffice.org, as-tu pensé à supprimer l'icone du dock et à utiliser celle qui correspond à la nouvelle version ?

(l'icone dans le dock n'est pas qu'un lien symbolique, c'est bien plus que cela en fait)


----------



## legascon (27 Mars 2006)

En fait, je n'ai installé que cette version d'OOo (la 2.0.1 dispo sur le site d'Ooo). Je n'ai jamais installé d'autre version, ni antérieure, ni beta.

C'est vraiment bizarre ce truc quand même. Surtout que je ne suis pas le seul et qu'Ooo fonctionne sans problème particulier quand on le lance après X11. :mouais:


----------



## legascon (5 Avril 2006)

Nouvelle incongruité. Je viens d'installer The Gimp sur mon mac mini g4. Et bien Gimp 2.2.10 lance X11 automatiquement alors que Ooo 2.0.1 ne le fait toujours pas. Là, je ne comprends plus rien... Surtout qu'Ooo fonctionne au poil si je lance x11 avant !!?? 

Je désinstallerais-réinstallerais bien Ooo 2.0.1 pour voir si le "problème" persiste (ça vient sûrement du lanceur d'OOo, non ?), mais j'ai aucune idée de comment faire pour désinstaller OpenOffice.

Il suffit de faire corbeille vider avec l'icône de l'app. ou y'a-t-il des fichiers annexes (style plist et autres) à virer ? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Peut-être le lanceur de X11 qu'utilise The Gimp est plus malin que celui de OOo.
Je dis ça car dans un autre espace-temps je travaillais sur des SUNs et que je m'étais constitué un script d'initialisation de X11 adapté de celui de SUN où un certain nombre d'applications se mettaient en attente du serveur X. Au lieu de planter bêtement, on attendait que le serveur réponde pour lancer réellement l'application.

Tout ça pour dire que peut-être OOo lance-t-il X11 et n'attend-il pas assez longtemps avant de se lancer, ou n'attend pas que X11 lui dise : vas-y mon gars.
Faudrait simplement regarder le script qui s'en occupe.


----------



## legascon (6 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait simplement regarder le script qui s'en occupe.



Merci , mais cela dépasse mes compétences.

Et sur la désinstallation d'Ooo ?


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Je n'avais pas vu ta question.
Tu vires tranquillement l'application.
Pour les fichiers personnels, ce serait plutôt : "~/.openoffice.org2". C'est du moins le cas chez moi.


----------



## ericb2 (7 Avril 2006)

@legascon

Je pense qu'il y a peut-être un problème avec les préférences de X11.
 Le mieux, ce serait de relire attentivement le howto dont il est question dans ce topic.

Pour supprimer OpenOffice.org, il faut, avec les versions < 2.0.2 supprimer OpenOffice.org 2.0.app (l'icone glissée dans Applications par defaut, ou ailleurs, selon ce que l'utilisateur aura decide)

Pour les préférences personnelles, il faut aussi supprimer le répertoire .openoffice.org2  

Dans un terminal, taper :

*cd * (appuyer sur Entree )

*rm -rf .openoffice.org2* (appuyer sur Entree )

C'est tout.

Note : ce répertoire devient Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org 2.0 dans la 2.0.3, et contiendra un fichier de configuration pour les couleurs (thème Aqua ) ainsi que pourla police de l'interface utilisateur (Lucida Grande par defaut)


 @bompi : au fait. Pourquoi postes-tu systématiquement des choses négatives sur OpenOffice.org ? 

J'ai regardé avec d'autres topics, c'est pareil : tu n'arrêtes pas de dire que tu n'utilises pas/plus. Ton but, c'est quoi au juste ?


----------



## legascon (7 Avril 2006)

à Ericb2

je viens de réinstaller. pas d'effet. que veux-tu dire par pb dans préférences x11 (j'ai suivi ton how to) ?


----------



## ericb2 (7 Avril 2006)

ericb->legascon

As-tu bien supprime l'icone du dock, et mis une nouvelle a la place ?


----------



## legascon (7 Avril 2006)

Oui, oui.

C'est incompréhensible. The Gimp lance X11 et OOo toujours pas. Allez c'est pas bien grave, peut-être que je n'aurais plus ce pb avec la future version stable.

merci à tous.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Mon but est d'être précis : quand j'ai et que j'utilise, je sais exactement à quoi m'en tenir. Dans le cas contraire, je me sers de ma mémoire et de Google, donc je ne peux assurer que ce que je dis fonctionne chez moi.
Il n'y a pas de malignité ni de vision négative, plutôt neutre.

Le fond de ma pensée est que je suis toujours un peu déçu par ce programme, en raison de choix initiaux que je ne partage pas. _A contrario_, je trouve que c'est une excellente chose que ce programme existe, soit maintenu et amélioré et vive sa vie comme alternative multi-plateforme à MS Office.
Si je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup (sur mon iBook mais plus sur mon PowerBook) c'est que des éléments simples posent des problèmes avec MS Office : quand je peux me contenter de n'envoyer que des PDFs, je l'utilise, ou NeoOffice, sinon c'est MS Word.
Sur mon PB, je préfère NeoOffice car il est mieux intégré à Quartz donc plus facile au quotidien, gère sans problème les codages et on n'a pas tous les soucis inhérents à X11 (j'en ai un peu soupé de X11, depuis le temps que je l'utilise). De toutes façons, c'est dans l'ensemble le monde X11 que je n'utilise plus sous Mac OS X, ou rarement.

Je trouve que le travail effectué sur OpenOffice est digne d'éloge (vous travaillez dur) mais je garde, comme tout un chacun, ma propre idée sur le résultat.


----------



## ericb2 (8 Avril 2006)

ericb->bompi

Qu'est ce que que tu sais des résulats ? Nous allons faire une vraie application Mac, c'est ce qui est programmé. 
Mais si tu sais des choses, je serai ravi d'en savoir plus.

Pour le temps que nous allons mettre, cela dépendra de l'aide que nous aurons. Nous ne sommes que des volontaires, et le code nous l'écrivons, nous ne le prenons pas à un autre projet.

 En fait, tu dis que tu apprécies notre boulot, mais comme tu ne sais pas trop quoi dire, tu viens faire de la pub pour un projet qui ne fait qu'emprunter le nom et tout le code d'OpenOffice.org, sans jamais rien rendre en retour, tout ça juste dans un topic qui concerne l'aide aux utilisateurs. Merci pour nous.

 Rappel : *Neo, c'est un FORK, ce *n'est pas* OpenOffice.org*, même si ces gens là prétendent le contraire, c'est un mensonge.

 Au fait, c'est quoi tes choix ? Ce serait peut-être intéressant d'en discuter ?



  -- 
  Eric Bachard


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2006)

Bon. On ne va peut-être pas trop s'énerver pour rien.
Tu me poses des questions, j'y réponds gentiment, voilà tout. NeoOffice, me semble-t-il, reprend une bonne part du code de OpenOffice, avec une interface en Java pour ne plus avoir à utiliser X11 : je ne vois aucun crime particulier ni à cela ni au fait de préférer une application lourde mais intégrée à Quartz à une application réactive mais utilisant X11. Je ne sache pas avoir jamais écrit que NeoOffice _était_ OOo ...

Note que dans mon post précédent, je parlais de OOo en général, pas du portage Mac. Maintenant, les choix que vous êtes en train de faire, je ne les connais pas et je n'en dis rien. C'est ça le truc : je m'efforce d'être précis dans ce que je dis, j'essaye de ne parler que de ce que je connais.
Après, si tu le prends mal ... c'est davantage ton problème que le mien.

Quant aux choix de OpenOffice : ce que je n'aime pas dans cette solution (donc dans NeoOffice non plus) date de bien avant OOo. Car je l'utilise régulièrement (mais sporadiquement) depuis StarOffice, avant le rachat par Sun (donc un certain temps : je l'ai d'abord utilisé sur Solaris, puis sur Windows, Linux, Solaris x86, FreeBSD et enfin Mac OS X). Ce qui me frustre c'est d'avoir un MS Office alternatif, mais calqué sur MS Office.


----------



## ericb2 (17 Avril 2006)

ericb-> bompi

Rappel : ce fil a été créé pour aider les utilisateurs. Pas pour faire de la propagande pour un logiciel concurrent.

Merci de respecter notre travail, et ceux qui n'ont pas fait le même choix que toi.


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------

